# Greatings from southern Louisiana



## jeb713 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello all. Well, I am from southern Louisiana. I have been shooting bows on and off since the 5th grade. I am now 31. My brother and father, who has shot competitively in the past, have starting getting back into archery. They have lit that fire within me again to start shooting again. I want more than just back yard shooting, I want to bag animals. I have two bows. The first bow is one that my older brother acquired years ago, and pasted it down to me about 10 years or so ago. It is a Bear Alaskan. When I brought it to a local bow shop a month ago, the guy working there sorta gasped at it when I put it on the counter and asked to have a new string installed. He performed the task, but on my way out, he gave me a High Country Machined Supreme. I guess he felt bad for me or something. And that is why I am here. I am trying to learn about these two bows. I have learned a lot from this forum already. So, I figured I introduce myself and join in the fun. As my next couple of post will explain, I have plans for the Bear and I wanna see what I can do with the HC. Anyhow, thanks for being here for people like me who don't know much, but are wiling to learn. 

Jeb


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jeb. Have fun here.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Greetings fellow boot inhabitant!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## jeb713 (Oct 8, 2010)

Cajun83 said:


> Greetings fellow boot inhabitant!


That made me chuckle.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------

